# EP3 Civic Type R Paintwork Rectifcation - RGK Detailing - Scotland



## Rgk Detailing (Dec 6, 2006)

*EP3 Honda Civic Type R S/C - Paintwork Rectification Detail* ​









*This supercharged Civic Type R, was booked in for a full paintwork rectification detail, the owner had recently spent a small sum on the car, including the polishing split rim alloys, and height adjustable air suspension, the condition of the paintwork however was letting the car down! so the car was quoted and booked in for four days in my premises in Wishaw, Lanarkshire, 
Before any polishing could be done the car underwent the usual thorough wash and decontamination stages, to ensure there were no foreign particles left on the paintwork or around the trim which could cause problems during the polishing process, Along with the original factory paint, some panels had also been resprayed at different points in the cars life, so I had to swap polishes and pads throughout to achieve the best results, mainly a two stage machine polish was carried out, with a full day day set aside for the refining stage to ensure a flawless hologram free finish, This is how the car looked prior to polishing,




























Work started with the front end, the bonnet had recently been resprayed, so the only defects to remove machine sanding circles (pig tails) and some minor holograms, unfortunately some of the pig tails marks were too deep to fully remove without leaving the clear coat perilously thin.

Before









































































Front offside wing before polishing










After




























Front nearside wing before polishing









































































Roof before










After










Before










After










Nearside quarter panel









































































Taillights before










After














































Rear bumper





































Four long days worth of polishing complete, and Blackfire Wet Diamond was applied via the DA, glass cleaned inside and out, plastic trim dressed with Autoglym gel, the wheels are bare polished alloy and already had suffered some minor oxidation on contact with road salt in the space of week, this was removed with autoglym metal polish worked with a hand polishing pad wheels wiped down with carpro eraser to remove any oils, and Carpro DLUX applied, here are the finished shots.















































































































































































































































































Thanks for reading

Richard*​


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

Unbelievably fantastic job on a great car. Not sure if I agree with owners choice in alloys but each to their own.


----------



## CivicTypeR. (Aug 15, 2010)

1st class Richard looks stunning now brings back old memories reading that post vtec power lol loved my ep3


----------



## James Bagguley (Jul 13, 2013)

Great stuff! :thumb:

Must have been made trickier by having some re-sprayed panels and some original, but a wonderful result :argie:


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

Well in! That's certainly a turnaround! :thumb:


----------



## ted11 (Jul 8, 2011)

great job.


----------



## V3nom (Oct 31, 2012)

Beaut! Always love to see the EP3's getting some love :thumb:


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

Very good finish - totally transformed. :thumb: Being a supercharged Type R, I bet its a handful of fun !


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Great work:thumb:


----------



## T.C (Sep 1, 2014)

Brilliant finish on the paint work! 

Can't beat a knighthawk black civic. 

Exhaust still alittle dirty though


----------



## Rgk Detailing (Dec 6, 2006)

Thanks to everyone for your comments, I must admit it was a very rewarding car to work on :thumb:



yetizone said:


> Very good finish - totally transformed. :thumb: Being a supercharged Type R, I bet its a handful of fun !


It certainly is, puts a big smile on the owners face everytime 



T.C Detailing said:


> Brilliant finish on the paint work!
> 
> Can't beat a knighthawk black civic.
> 
> Exhaust still alittle dirty though


Well spotted  the exhaust was binned just after the detail as it was blowing badly, so was left untouched.

Richard


----------

